
Ralph Johnson, Joe Armstrong on the Future of Parallel Programming - fogus
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/johnson-armstrong-parallel
======
hvs
Ralph Johnson's senior project class at UIUC was one of the more useful (and
most practical) that I took while I was there (in the late 90's). He also had
an amusingly denigrating take on his contributions to the "Design Patterns"
book.

~~~
gruseom
What was the "amusingly denigrating take"? I've always wondered what a smart
guy like him was doing in a place like that.

~~~
hvs
He would occasionally mention how some people wanted to give him money for
using his name on a book.

As to a "place like that," I'm not sure what you are referring to, but UIUC is
one of the top CS schools in the country. I went to school with some of the
smartest guys I've ever known, and many of them have gone on to start some of
the most well-known companies in the tech industry (PayPal, Yelp, etc). The
school is a little overly research focused -- at the expense of its
undergraduates -- but I wouldn't trade my time there for anything.

~~~
gruseom
I was jokingly referring to the overrated GoF design patterns book.

~~~
hvs
Ah. I think he felt it was kind of overrated as well, hence the denigrating
take on his contribution. I may be wrong, though, since this was over 12 years
ago.

------
cageface
Joe Armstrong: _Shared memory is intrinsically evil, because it prevents fault
tolerance, it produces a single point where you will fail and they limit
performance._

I think this point isn't made often enough in recent discussions of
parallelism.

